# Would Like to Move To Portugal



## golfnut505 (Aug 13, 2007)

Hello to all.

This is my first post to ths forum. 

I am half-Portuguese, and I am contemplating moving to Portugal. However, I really don't know if I can afford it on my VA disability pension, which is just under $1000/month US.

Obviously, the visa situation is one thing. It looks like I couldn't stay there for more than six months at a time unless I met and married a local. And, I would obviously need an affordable place to live which wouldn't eat up anymore than about 1/3 to 40% of my penson.

I'm not really sure where to begin with all of this, so if anyone has any info or suggestions, I'm all ears and open mind. Your help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you very much.

Al DeAndrade


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Al,
welcome to the forum, your life here would have to be pretty frugal to live on $1000 a month. To give you some idea, a cheap rent would be around $400 a month, depending on where you want to live of course. Then you have your living expenses, gas, food, electricity, telephone, water. I would be very surprised if you could do that for $500 a month.
I am sorry i can't be more positive for you.
James


----------



## golfnut505 (Aug 13, 2007)

*Gratitude*



silvers said:


> Hi Al,
> welcome to the forum, your life here would have to be pretty frugal to live on $1000 a month. To give you some idea, a cheap rent would be around $400 a month, depending on where you want to live of course. Then you have your living expenses, gas, food, electricity, telephone, water. I would be very surprised if you could do that for $500 a month.
> I am sorry i can't be more positive for you.
> James


Hi, James. Thank you for yor reply. All I was expecting was the truth from someone, and you gave it to me. I don't know how successful I would be with selling my art work, but I might have to give that a try. I will be taking a few more advanced painting classes in the spring semester, so maybe I'll give it a whirl some time next summer. Hey, if it doesn't work out, Costa Rica here I come. lol

Again, Thanks for your reply and honesty. Take care.

Al Pearson


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

You're very welcome Al. Art does tend to sell well here, more modern than classical. If you could progress with that, then you might have a chance.
Good luck
James


----------

